# Knit cowl free until end of year



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simple-sampler-cowl

Several times lately I have noticed pictures of a combination of a pullover sweater (jumper) and cowl knitted in matching yarn. This gives the appearance and warmth of a turtleneck when desired and the collarless design when that would be more comfortable to wear.

I plan to make this Simple Sampler Cowl and a pullover using this idea of matching the two items to see if I like wearing it as much as I think I will. Sometimes I find that I am dressed too warmly after I get away from home for the day; and I think it might be a good idea to be able to remove the cowl when that happens.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

love the cowl, thank you for sharing.


----------



## yarn lovin lisa (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, I have been looking for something like that to make for daughter and son's girlfriend and this is perfect.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Lovely .....thank you


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Craftycait13 (Nov 24, 2014)

So pretty! Thank you for the link


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. It looks so warm and cozy.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simple-sampler-cowl
> 
> Several times lately I have noticed pictures of a combination of a pullover sweater (jumper) and cowl knitted in matching yarn. This gives the appearance and warmth of a turtleneck when desired and the collarless design when that would be more comfortable to wear.
> 
> I plan to make this Simple Sampler Cowl and a pullover using this idea of matching the two items to see if I like wearing it as much as I think I will. Sometimes I find that I am dressed too warmly after I get away from home for the day; and I think it might be a good idea to be able to remove the cowl when that happens.


Thanks for sharing the pattern and the idea. I'm making a sweater now and will have excess yarn. I'll make a cowl to go with it.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link,very pretty pattern.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the pattern. It's lovely.


----------



## ladymjc (Jan 21, 2013)

How kind of you to share this cowl pattern.. thank you


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this pattern, love it!


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

Petty Beryl, you have a great idea! I never buy or make turtlenecks because I know I will be uncomfortable wearing it. Good luck in your project and wear it in comfort.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Very pretty pattern! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## createquilt (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. It is very pretty.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing. In cold RI, I try to wear scarves and cowls daily. :thumbup:


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice pattern.. and it is something so needed here in the deep freeze weather! xo WS


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this; it's very generous of you.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful cowl!! Eager to knit it! Thanks for sharing & Happy New Year!!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simple-sampler-cowl
> 
> Several times lately I have noticed pictures of a combination of a pullover sweater (jumper) and cowl knitted in matching yarn. This gives the appearance and warmth of a turtleneck when desired and the collarless design when that would be more comfortable to wear.
> 
> I plan to make this Simple Sampler Cowl and a pullover using this idea of matching the two items to see if I like wearing it as much as I think I will. Sometimes I find that I am dressed too warmly after I get away from home for the day; and I think it might be a good idea to be able to remove the cowl when that happens.


Thanks so much for sharing. I have downloaded it.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Looked many times on Ravelry but must have missed this one...
Thank you!


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you it is beautiful


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

ladymjc said:


> How kind of you to share this cowl pattern.. thank you


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

great idea, thanks.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Peggy that is a great idea. I usually order more yarn than necessary...Thank you.


----------

